# Muddy Fox Alu Team Edition info needed please



## bigdaddybucks (2 Jun 2010)

Hi, I am awaiting delivery of a Muddy Fox Alu Team Edition which I just purchased on ebay, I wanted a cheap frame to add all my spares to make a bike for messing around on. I have googled the frame and have found hardly any info on the original spec and I also emailed Muddy Fox themselves but they have no records in their archive of this bike. 
Is there anybody out there who owned one or saw one and could tell me what components the bike originally had and what year its from. This is a NOS frame so I will be building completely from scratch and might scrap my plans of using my spare bits on it and try and source some original parts. But if anyone knows for sure that it was not a very good bike/frame I'll definitely put my cheaps spares on it!!

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Lee

I have tried to attatch a photo that i took from the ebay listing (hope that's allowed!)


----------

